# post your gaff shots....



## capt stan (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is one of my favorites, Its so clear I like seeing the hook in the top of the fish as well as the line under him and the water drops







click here for a little gaff action

http://media.putfile.com/christian-gaff-shot


----------



## fredw (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice pic....and a nice king.


----------



## captbrian (Dec 18, 2007)

here's one from 2 years ago.   i usually don't get on the back deck too much, but i found myself with gaff in hand.  

26.6# dolphin on 10# test.  45 min fight.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## capt stan (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is a couple  more I got. If your all about salt water fishing ..ya gotta love a good stick with the gaff

The first shot is my son on the rod with his first ever king. I got one hand on the rod so he didn't loose it when I went for the stick shot





Heres one getting ready to be stuck you can see the gaff reaching to stickum'


----------



## captbrian (Dec 18, 2007)

i'm trying to find the pic of me sinking the 'flyer' into a sword we caught this past fall.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Dec 20, 2007)

Carrabelle, FL April 2006...


----------



## capt stan (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice Cobe! I like the first shot the best!!! Awesome Pic!!


----------



## Stock (Dec 20, 2007)

*AJ gaff*

good shot of the group for the gaff.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 21, 2007)

Cool pics.... makes me want to get my tail back down to Appalachicola!!!


----------



## taylornelms (Dec 21, 2007)

awesome pictures. Makes the colder outside even colder.  I dont have a pic but i do have a scar on my fore arm.  Pulled back on a flat lined pinfish when a big seatrout hit. Stuck the little 4lb gaff right in me.  Landed the fish before i took it out. Bled like crazy went snorkeling later that afternoon and barely have a scar anymore. Cool story.


----------



## JerkBait (Dec 28, 2007)

you went snorkeling with an open wound?

..........sharks?


----------



## puredrenalin (Dec 28, 2007)

Those cobia are mean when ya get em near the boat, do you guys bring em in green or do ya gaff em nice n hard before ya bring em in?? 

Sweet pix guys!!!


----------



## captbrian (Dec 28, 2007)

STICK HIM!! he can't tear up much on my rig.  caught one 68 this year, and gaffed him after about a 45 second fight. needless to say, he was green


----------



## capt stan (Dec 28, 2007)

captbrian said:


> STICK HIM!! he can't tear up much on my rig.  caught one 68 this year, and gaffed him after about a 45 second fight. needless to say, he was green




Lots of fun chasing the fish around the boat with the beating bat as the folks run away from a cobe on the deck Been there done that!!!


----------



## acurasquirrel (Dec 29, 2007)

Some pictures from Charleston, SC this summer.

Nice action shot of a wahoo getting gaffed





The hoo on the boat.





Good gaff on a football of a blackfin, notice the gaff through the eye.


----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 29, 2007)

*Bluefin*

The Octobers I spent off Cape Cod we threw harpoons at em! We used 130 Internationals spooled with 200# and set the drags at 65#. 
Notice the dart that almost buttoned through the gill plate of the Giant Tuna.
The baddest fish in the ocean. No room for error or you drop em.


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a SICK fish!


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Al33 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great shots of some beautiful fish and mighty big smiles.


----------



## puredrenalin (Dec 31, 2007)

bluemarlin said:


> The Octobers I spent off Cape Cod we threw harpoons at em! We used 130 Internationals spooled with 200# and set the drags at 65#.
> Notice the dart that almost buttoned through the gill plate of the Giant Tuna.
> The baddest fish in the ocean. No room for error or you drop em.



How big was that critter? Im guessin over 200#? You guys must have a heckuva rig to fish water like that!! Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Dec 31, 2007)

aww, ya'll give me a hankerin for the beaches of SC with a rod in hand


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 31, 2007)

puredrenalin said:


> How big was that critter? Im guessin over 200#? You guys must have a heckuva rig to fish water like that!! Thats awesome!!!



Im only guessing, but I bet that fish is closer to 400+#s.


Just a guess, I'm nothign more than a beginer!


----------



## acurasquirrel (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is a shot from this morning off Oahu.  Had 3 marlin in the line just couldnt get hooked up.  Ended up with a mess of small yellowfin and 2 mahi's.  I do like  not having to drive for 2-3 hours to the fishing grounds.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 1, 2008)

puredrenalin said:


> How big was that critter? Im guessin over 200#? You guys must have a heckuva rig to fish water like that!! Thats awesome!!!



He's big Brother. Look back at that shot closely.. You can't see the eye of the Tuna. All you see is the bottom of the belly. 
Sorry for hi-jacking the thread... The blue water in the pictures here is inspiring,... Should I start a Giant Tuna thread?
We fished 75 miles out of Bass River, Hyannis, or Gloucester, Mass. Motor off drifting side two, constantly cutting dead bait and chunking over the side with 4 baits down off balloons. The first bait was always a live 4-6 pound bluefish...  Plus, we tried to keep a live bait or two down from our drift net on the bottom at slack tide... What do you think this one weighed? (I'm 6'1, 215#)

puredrenalin, I fished with 1 person. The two of us made a few locals take a second look.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is a 880#er I caught last year:







Just kidding, I did not catch it!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 1, 2008)

bluemarlin said:


> He's big Brother. Look back at that shot closely.. You can't see the eye of the Tuna. All you see is the bottom of the belly.
> Sorry for hi-jacking the thread... The blue water in the pictures here is inspiring,... Should I start a Giant Tuna thread?
> We fished 75 miles out of Bass River, Hyannis, or Gloucester, Mass. Motor off drifting side two, constantly cutting dead bait and chunking over the side with 4 baits down off balloons. The first bait was always a live 4-6 pound bluefish...  Plus, we tried to keep a live bait or two down from our drift net on the bottom at slack tide... What do you think this one weighed? (I'm 6'1, 215#)
> 
> puredrenalin, I fished with 1 person. The two of us made a few locals take a second look.




I don't know...that thing is massive.  Pushing 650#??


----------



## puredrenalin (Jan 3, 2008)

Heck yeah, start a giant tuna thread!!! That would be awesome!! Ya need some help? Im all about big fish, Ive caught several small (60-110#) tuna, but What a rush that would be!! Ok, the 1st one Im guessin is around 650-725, the last one, close to 750.  Thanks for sharin all the pix!! What size boat yall run out there?


----------



## puredrenalin (Jan 3, 2008)

acurasquirrel said:


> Here is a shot from this morning off Oahu.  Had 3 marlin in the line just couldnt get hooked up.  Ended up with a mess of small yellowfin and 2 mahi's.  I do like  not having to drive for 2-3 hours to the fishing grounds.



Congrats though man!! NOt too many get 3 hookups in one day!!! Thats awesome!


----------



## Stock (Jan 14, 2008)

That first picture of that wahoo is so sweet....Nice shot.


----------

